# Good clean fun



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Todays' service call: Replace a circuit breaker that won't reset.

No problem. Just need a ladder.



And some shampoo.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

WOW! just WOW! dont forget the shampoo, i dont see any there


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Todays' service call: Replace a circuit breaker that won't reset.
> 
> No problem. Just need a ladder.
> 
> ...


Cut the crap!






:laughing::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

sorry, guess i didnt look low enough!:laughing:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

is this for real? there defintely going for the darwin award!:laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Teach the HO a lesson and fix that wearing nothing but your toolbelt and a smile. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Teach the HO a lesson and fix that wearing nothing but your toolbelt and a smile. :whistling2::laughing:



Uh.,,,,,,,,,, no. He looked older than me. :no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Todays' service call: Replace a circuit breaker that won't reset. No problem. Just need a ladder. And some shampoo.


It's outside the shower!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Suave? They must be poor.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

very clever 480 :thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Uh.,,,,,,,,,, no. He looked older than me. :no::no::no::no::no::no:


hmmm, so............you prefer younger men? :brows:


----------



## biltheref (Apr 10, 2013)

Section 240.24(E) *Not Located in Bathrooms*. In dwelling units, dormitories, and guest rooms or guest suites, overcurrent devices, other than supplementary overcurrent protection, shall not be located in bathrooms.

Does this mean if this shower were in a non dwelling (fitness center, office building, etc.), that the panel is in an acceptable location?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

biltheref said:


> Section 240.24(E) *Not Located in Bathrooms*. In dwelling units, dormitories, and guest rooms or guest suites, overcurrent devices, other than supplementary overcurrent protection, shall not be located in bathrooms.
> 
> Does this mean if this shower were in a non dwelling (fitness center, office building, etc.), that the panel is in an acceptable location?


Given there's 5 meter sockets there, and four of them have been removed, my guess is the room was not a bathroom to begin with.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i hate those crazy bathroom grid tie installs.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Please Help!!! I can see all photos posted on this site except for the ones posted by 480Sparky. His are just a red "X". What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> Suave? They must be poor.


:laughing: you guys see and judge it all:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magoo5150 said:


> Please Help!!! I can see all photos posted on this site except for the ones posted by 480Sparky. His are just a red "X". What am I doing wrong??


That happens sometimes and I don't know the answer. Try a different browser or clean out the cache. ?????? I have the same issue from time to time. Take 480 off your ignore list...:laughing:


----------

